# RV775XT und PRO kommen mit 840 Shader-Einheiten



## xTc (12. Dezember 2008)

Wie *expreview.com* nun mitteilte, sollen der kommende Refresh-Chip von ATI, mit 840 Shader-Einheiten ausgestattet werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch die Erhöhung der Shader-Einheiten will ATI die vermeindlich aufklaffende Lücke zu Nvidias neuen 55nm Chips schließen. Weiterhin wurden die Taktraten ordentlich nach oben geschraubt.

Anstatt mit 750MHz soll der kommende RV775XT mit 900MHz takten. Auch der Speichertakt wurde angehoben. So soll der Speicher mit satten 1.000MHz betrieben werden, der Speicher der HD4870 taktet nur mit 900MHz.

Quelle:

*RV775XT and PRO have 840 SPs*

8*40SP加超高频率,RV775XT明年1月来搅局*


----------



## Arrow1982 (12. Dezember 2008)

Auch nicht schlecht! Wenns dann stimmt...


----------



## Player007 (12. Dezember 2008)

Coole News 
Mehr Shader bei weniger Platz und gleicher Fertigungstechnologie 
Aber die 1400Mhz für die PRO sind doch ein bissl viel, wenn es DDR3 sein soll 

Gruß


----------



## TheRealBecks (12. Dezember 2008)

Krass: 40 Shader-Prozessoren und 8 Texturadressing bzw. Giltereinheiten kommen hinzu, aber trotzdem verringert sich die Transistorenzahl und die Die-Fäche  Mal schauen, was da aus dem Kern rausgeflogen ist^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Dezember 2008)

hm, 40 Shadereinheiten mehr, 8 Textureinheiten mehr und 29 Mio Transis weniger, bei 14mm² weniger Die Size?!

Irgendwie mag ich das nicht soo ganz glauben...


----------



## BeachBoy08 (12. Dezember 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Aber die 1400Mhz für die PRO sind doch ein bissl viel, wenn es DDR3 sein soll


Vielleicht sattelt ATI beim RV775 Pro auf GDDR4 um.


----------



## rehacomp (12. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> hm, 40 Shadereinheiten mehr, 8 Textureinheiten mehr und 29 Mio Transis weniger, bei 14mm² weniger Die Size?!
> 
> Irgendwie mag ich das nicht soo ganz glauben...


Genau das hab ich auch gedacht.
Mehr Einheiten, aber weiniger Transis? Wie geht das?
Bei gleicher Fertigungsgröße, kleinere Die-Fläche?


----------



## TheRealBecks (12. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht wurden die Shadereinheiten oder etwas anderes optimiert, wodurch gewisse Transistoren überflüssig wurden? Mag ja alles vorkommen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. Dezember 2008)

Sehr interessant. Bei der PCGH-Seite steht was vollkommen anderes. Keine Extra-Einheiten, sondern nur höhere Taktraten weil selektiert.

Hier nun das, was Stefan angesprochen hat (Ok, Optimierungen wie von HD3000 zu HD4000 mit der Fläche sind auch dagegwesen...) und die Tatsache, dass ne andere Meldung was gegenteiliges behauptet, gehe ich in der Annahme, dass eine Meldung falsch ist 

Ne 50:50 Chance. Aber echt total dämlich finde ich die Referenzkarte mit 512MB Vram. Somit muss man nun wieder länger warten, bis ne gscheide Version (mit 1024MB) rausgebracht wird...


----------



## AMD (12. Dezember 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Sehr interessant. Bei der PCGH-Seite steht was vollkommen anderes. Keine Extra-Einheiten, sondern nur höhere Taktraten weil selektiert.
> 
> Hier nun das, was Stefan angesprochen hat (Ok, Optimierungen wie von HD3000 zu HD4000 mit der Fläche sind auch dagegwesen...) und die Tatsache, dass ne andere Meldung was gegenteiliges behauptet, gehe ich in der Annahme, dass eine Meldung falsch ist
> 
> Ne 50:50 Chance. Aber echt total dämlich finde ich die Referenzkarte mit 512MB Vram. Somit muss man nun wieder länger warten, bis ne gscheide Version (mit 1024MB) rausgebracht wird...



Mit den 1GB dürfte es doch aber schneller gehen schließlich ist jetzt GDDR5 Speicher keine Mangelware mehr und es steht eindeutig mehr zur Verfügung


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. Dezember 2008)

Das hoffe ich mal.

Übrigens: Da is man mal kurz weg, und schon gibts ein Update auf der Hauptseite bezüglich der Specs der neuen Karten: Jetzt doch auf einmal 840 Shader.

Mal schauen. Jedenfalls hoff ich, dass die anderen Karten dadurch günstiger werden...


----------



## push@max (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube auf jeden Fall fest daran, dass ATI ebenfalls ein Update des RV770 bringen wird und sicherlich auch in dem Leistungsplus von Nvidia spielen wird.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. Dezember 2008)

ich dachte, das Update des RV770 wäre der RV775XT? Wieso dann noch den RV770 aufwerten, wenn eh was eigenes rauskommt?


----------



## push@max (12. Dezember 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> ich dachte, das Update des RV770 wäre der RV775XT? Wieso dann noch den RV770 aufwerten, wenn eh was eigenes rauskommt?



Der RV775 ist ja auch das Update des RV770. Ich meinte nur, dass ATI jetzt auf jeden Fall auch etwas bringen wird, nachdem das ja die ganze Zeit ungewiss war.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Dezember 2008)

hauptsache, ATI bringt überhaupt was
ich hoffe, dass der konkurenzkampf zwischen NV und ATI die Preise schön in die Tiefe treiben, die GTX 280 zB hat keinen direkten Kokurenten, deswegen ist sie auch immer noch so teuer


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Der RV775 ist ja auch das Update des RV770. Ich meinte nur, dass ATI jetzt auf jeden Fall auch etwas bringen wird, nachdem das ja die ganze Zeit ungewiss war.



Ah, ok. Denkfehler erkannt.
Ich bin mal gespannt, was letztendlich wirklich dabei rauskommt.

Ich hoffe nur, dass AMD die Preise recht gering hält, 1024er Modelle rauskommen und somit die Preise aller anderen Modelle nach unten drückt.

Geht doch nix über P/L .. Und günstige Preise.


----------



## Jami (13. Dezember 2008)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> hauptsache, ATI bringt überhaupt was
> ich hoffe, dass der konkurenzkampf zwischen NV und ATI die Preise schön in die Tiefe treiben, die GTX 280 zB hat keinen direkten Kokurenten, deswegen ist sie auch immer noch so teuer



Würde ich so jetzt nicht unterschreiben. Auch wenn man die HD4870X2 nicht direkt als KOnkurent ansehen kann, so ist doch was wahres dran. 
Aber ich denke das Hauptproblem ist der große Die. MIt 55nm sollte das ganze schon sehr viel besser aussehen. Ich denke da geht der Preis ordentlich runter. Auch von den alten GTX280´s, die müssen ja trotzdem verkauft werden.


----------



## lowkres (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde das nur die erhöhten Taktraten etwas bringen werden.Wenn ihr euch den Test zwischen HD 4850 und 4830 anschaut,kann man erkennen das hier nur max 4-5 FPS unterschied herrscht,obwohl die HD 4830 nur 32 Textureinheiten,640 Shader(also 160 Shader weniger),Chiptakt 575Mhz und Speichertakt 900Mhz besitzt.Da stellt sich mir die Frage ob überhaupt die Shaderzahl etwas bringt,weil 160 Shader weniger ist schon viel aber der Unterschied ist nur marginal.

Einen Test könnt hier sehen Radeon HD 4830 von PowerColor : Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare - Review Hartware.net


----------



## CentaX (13. Dezember 2008)

Hm, ich hoff echt, dass die Karte nen deutlichen Leistungssprung macht und nicht nur so ein paar FPS...


----------



## push@max (13. Dezember 2008)

Die günstigste HD4870 512MB kostet z.Z 190 Flocken - Ich würde für den RV775 nicht mehr als 220€ geben, wenn das Leistungsplus auch "nur" um die 10% beträgt.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (13. Dezember 2008)

also und wie siehts dann konkrett aus, werden die dann mehr power haben oder zieht amd /ati die alte masche wieder her und wird leistungsschwach???


----------



## push@max (13. Dezember 2008)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> also und wie siehts dann konkrett aus, werden die dann mehr power haben oder zieht amd /ati die alte masche wieder her und wird leistungsschwach???



Es gibt noch nichts offizielles, Du kannst aber davon ausgehen, dass das Update ein paar Prozent an Mehrleistung bringen wird.

Wie viel und zu welchem Preis steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## xXenermaXx (13. Dezember 2008)

Da steht doch 1400mhz*4, d.h. es müsste (bin mir nich sicher ob man bei GDDR4 auch den Takt *4 nimmt [glaub aber nich^^])  deshalb denke ich schon GDDR5 sein ... aber bin gerne lass mich auch eines Besseren belehren


----------



## BeachBoy08 (14. Dezember 2008)

xXenermaXx schrieb:


> Da steht doch 1400mhz*4, d.h. es müsste (bin mir nich sicher ob man bei GDDR4 auch den Takt *4 nimmt [glaub aber nich^^])  deshalb denke ich schon GDDR5 sein ... aber bin gerne lass mich auch eines Besseren belehren


Da steht 1.400*2. 
Hast dich sicherlich verschaut.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. Dezember 2008)

das die des so geheim halten ich mein die kommen ja jetzt im januar raus ´. dasd wär doch was 
marketing marketing so kann so mancher sagen "ohh jaa ich wart lieber dann kommen die neuen raus die ich mir auch leisten kann"


----------



## DanielX (14. Dezember 2008)

Also das mit den 840 Shadereinheiten habe ich schon mal gehört vor dem Release der 4870/4850.

Da ging es nich draum ob sie den nun 800 oder 840 Shadereinheiten besitzen, aber da kahm auch die Frage mit dem ROP/Shader-Verhältnis auf.

Von daher könnte da schon was mit den 840 drann sein aber dann müsste ja bei meiner 4870 z.B auch ein paar Einheiten stillgelegt sein, da ja kein aufgebohrter RV770 entwickelt oder produziert wird. 

Da kann man wohl nur wie so oft sagen "abwarten und Tee rauchen". 

PS: wenn sillgelegt, hoffentlich kein Lasercut. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## TheRealBecks (15. Dezember 2008)

xXenermaXx schrieb:


> Da steht doch 1400mhz*4, d.h. es müsste (bin mir nich sicher ob man bei GDDR4 auch den Takt *4 nimmt [glaub aber nich^^])  deshalb denke ich schon GDDR5 sein ... aber bin gerne lass mich auch eines Besseren belehren


Nein, gänzlich falsch:
Der RV775Pro hat 1.400 MHz GDDR3 Speicher, weshalb hier der Multi von 2 angegeben ist. Macht also effektiv 2.800 MHz GDDR3.
Der RV775XT hat 1.000 MHz GDDR5 Speicher, weshalb hier der Multi von 4 angegeben ist. Macht also effektiv 4.000 MHz GDDR5.
Zudem hätte GDDR4 nur einen amrginalen Performancezuwachs gegenüber GDDR3, weshalb dort auch nur der Faktor 2 genommen wird. Wenn ich mich an dieser Stelle nicht irre... Fakt ist aber, dass GDDR5 doppelten Duchsatz gegenüber GDDR3 (und 4) hat (bei gleicher Taktrate, versteh sich).


----------



## Arrow1982 (15. Dezember 2008)

Stillgelegt wäre natürlich extremst Fett, wenn man dann irgendwie wieder einschalten kann.

*Erinnerungen an 9500 hochsteig*


----------



## F0X1786 (20. Dezember 2008)

Cool, geht bestimmt ab wie die Lutzi

Aber sind 512 MB VRAM nicht unter dimensioniert???

Wenn ich so an GTA 4 Denke


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (20. Dezember 2008)

wobei ich mich da ganz ehrlich fragen muss :für was ? also die grafik bei gta 4 is in angesicht der Vram verschwendung ja schon utopisch schlecht.da bietet ja sogar crysis ne wesentlich bessere grafik ...bei auch nit grade wenig hardware benutzung.die karte soweit sie kommen sollte was ja immer noch umstritten ist,sollte dann ne sergute alternateive zur "geschrumpften" 260er gtx sein...zumal diese ja bis jetzt noch ohne taktsteigerung in den handel kommen soll.also nur verkleinert werden un das wars.in anbetracht der leistung die dann der augebohrte 770er leistet hat die dann das lebn schwer ^^ aber mann soll sich überaschen lassen xD und 512Mb reichen ei ati ansich bis jetzt locker auflösungen bis 1680x1050 zu fahren sogar noch mit aa/af..also benutzer eines 19 zoll monitors werden mit der arte ihre freude haben..alle anderen bei denen der bedarf an merh speicher sei gesagt .ati wird dann, wenn diese karte kommt, sicherlich auch ne 1024mb version auf den markt bringen 

in dem sinne Mfg Ultimo


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. Dezember 2008)

F0X1786 schrieb:


> Cool, geht bestimmt ab wie die Lutzi
> 
> Aber sind 512 MB VRAM nicht unter dimensioniert???
> 
> Wenn ich so an GTA 4 Denke


Kommt sicherlich auch noch eine 1.024 MB Variante...


----------



## CyLord (25. Dezember 2008)

F0X1786 schrieb:


> Cool, geht bestimmt ab wie die Lutzi
> 
> Aber sind 512 MB VRAM nicht unter dimensioniert???
> 
> Wenn ich so an GTA 4 Denke



GTAIV ist auch das beste Beispiel, wie man ein Spiel verhunzen kann.


----------



## push@max (25. Dezember 2008)

CyLord schrieb:


> GTAIV ist auch das beste Beispiel, wie man ein Spiel verhunzen kann.



Naja, die extreme Weitsicht kostet halt VRAM...wenn man nicht genug hat, muss man eben Abstriche machen.


----------



## loco30 (27. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> hm, 40 Shadereinheiten mehr, 8 Textureinheiten mehr und 29 Mio Transis weniger, bei 14mm² weniger Die Size?!
> 
> Irgendwie mag ich das nicht soo ganz glauben...



Aber es ist durchaus möglich.

Beispiel:

Der AMD CPU X2 für 939 ist grösser, und hat mehr Transistoren als die AM2-Version. Grund:

Die Sicherheits- und Virtualisierungs-Einheiten die AM2, Pehnom und Intel CPUs haben, sind auch im die 939-Version enthalten, sind aber deaktiviert.

Und kann ich mich vorstellen, dass im aktuelle RV770 etwas gebaut würde, wahrscheinlich testweise, und jetzt entfernt, oder vielleich so optimiert, dass es weniger Transistoren gibt. Genau wie eim AM2-CPU dass trotz Virtualisierungs- und Sicherheits-Einheiten, wie beim 939, kleiner ist und weniger Transistoren braucht, weil es optimiert wurde.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (27. Dezember 2008)

Dann wirds ja nochmal spannend zwischen nvidia und ati


----------



## Bert2007 (27. Dezember 2008)

wer soll da noch hinterher kommen.alle 2monate ne neue graka,brauch doch kein mensch......


----------



## push@max (27. Dezember 2008)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> wer soll da noch hinterher kommen.alle 2monate ne neue graka,brauch doch kein mensch......



Naja, alle 2 Monate nicht. Die jetztigen Generationen kamen ende Mai/anfang Juni raus. Außerdem handelt es sich ja jetzt nur um einen Die-Shrink, weshalb eben der Leistungszuwachs geringer ausfällt, als bei einem komplett neuen Chip.

Wenn man bereits eine GTX 260/280 hat, kann man diesen Chip auch locker überspringen.


----------

